# Any Reptile Shows Or Expos In NSW Comming Up?



## beckyreptilegirl (Jan 28, 2010)

hey guys,

Im just wondering if there is any shows or expos comming up in NSW.
I saw some in the latest issue of scales and tails but cant find any information on them 
any info would be fantastic.

thanks, 
Bec.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 28, 2010)

SOFAR frog and reptile show expo 9am 14 march Newcastle jockey club
There is also a big one at Homebush around the same time someone else should have the details


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 28, 2010)

We are coming into expo season now.

The upcoming expo's in the Sydney/ Wollongong /Newcastle areas are SOFAR, Macarthur herp society, IRS herp show, and the 'wild expo' 3 dayer.


----------



## Dragon-Nut (Jan 28, 2010)

Wild Expo / Sydney Frog & Reptile Show (used to be the one at Castle Hill) this year is going to be on the 30th April, 1st & 2nd May at the Sydney Showground, Homebush.


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 29, 2010)

how about any reptile shows in SA - Adelaide?


----------



## lone_soldier (Jan 29, 2010)

here is a thread from Joy at scales and tails who listed all upcoming nsw expo's... most of these have websites for themselves which will no doubt have more info available when its available!!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/expo-list-for-2010-a-127709


----------

